# Oral Medication Nightmare



## Lina Paola (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey guys! 
Yesterday I got home from my University and my mom arrived at the same time. I was taking out my books from my car when my mom told me that she heard a VERY loud noise and that she cant seem to find Aro (my cockatiel). Before my mom leaves the house, she puts Aro in her cage but she had forgotten to do so that day. When I finally saw Aro, the feathers from the top right side of her head where gone and she seemed to have gotten a bruise. I panicked, obviously, and I went to the vet. The vet said she will be fine, she just flew and hit her head with something. I was told to give her antibiotics orally for 7 days, morning and night. I tried this morning to give her the medications but she squirms in every direction and yells at the top of her tiny lungs. I have read several ways to grab a cockatiel when trying to deliver medication but I still don't feel confident enough to do it! If you guys have any special techniques that may ease this stressful process, please share them! 
The vet used a towel to grab her but when I do it, she goes nuts! Help please!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is she tame? I had to give Bubbles oral meds several months ago and its was tricky but she got used to it. I grabbed her body and held her head steady between my fingers. I was told by my vet that you can't really choke a tiel because the way their resp. system is designed so you just hold her firmly and give the meds. If you're scared, she's going to be scared so you have to be confident.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Why is she getting an antibiotic for a head injury? Was the vet you saw an avian vet?


----------



## Lina Paola (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you Roxy and Enigma for answering!

Roxy: By tame, what exactly do you mean? I cant really grab her head because her head is what's injured. Oral medications are definitely VERY tricky. I hope within the next few days she gets used to it and becomes more cooperative. 

Enigma731: The vet I saw is an avian vet. Aro hit her head really bad to the point that most of the feathers from her head fell from the impact. She also bled a little, with a few scratches. Im assuming the antibiotics are to prevent possible infections? Im not quite sure. The prescription that the vet gave me is: 5001 TMS Suspension. Im supposed to give 0.6cc.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Aww, poor Aro. I hope she feels better really soon! :/


----------



## Lina Paola (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you! I Hope she gets better too  
No animal this adorable deserves to feel any pain!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

TMS is Trimethoprim/Sulfadiazine, also called Bactrim. This medication is used to treat gastrointestinal and respiratory infections, mostly with handfed babies. It is not a drug commonly used for trauma. 

With head trauma a bird must be kept in a cool environment (NO supplement heat) and they are put on corticosteriods, and also minimal fluids to correct shock. If the bird is also suffering from shock then a bactericidal antibiotic is used if the bird shows septicemia (infection in the blood)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I just got home from the hospital and exhausted. You can go to the top of the forum to the menu bar and select search and do a search for past threads that cover orally medicating a bird. There may be some links that have pix's on exactly what to do. NOTE: care must be taken to deliver the meds. to the *birds right side of the throat*. It is very easy to aspirate a bird if they are squirming while orally giving medication. If you can have someone help hold the bird it would be easier.


----------



## Lina Paola (Jun 17, 2011)

So if it isn't a medication commonly used for traumas, should I continue delivering it to her? The incident happened at 9 at night, so there weren't any vets open. The only vet that was open and that treated birds was where I went. The vet cleaned the wound with nolvassan and applied SSD ointment. She also gave her Meloxicam 0.5mg/kg IM and Baytril 1.32mg IM. 

Im just mentioning what the vet did in case it was the complete opposite of what was supposed to be done. Ill call the vet to get her explanation for the TMS. Thank you so much for your help, I truely appreciate it.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Meloxicam/Metacam is a painkiller and anti inflammatory, and Baytril is another antibiotic. How does Aro seem now? If the skin where the feathers were ripped out looks clean/not infected and giving the meds is a huge stress, I might ask the vet how necessary it is. It's probably a preventative and you don't want to do more harm than good. If she still seems sore, you might ask about getting some more Meloxicam for her. It's probably a more useful med. Keep in mind, however, that we are not vets and have not seen your bird, so please do ask the vet's opinion before making changes to her care.


----------



## Lina Paola (Jun 17, 2011)

Aro is eating, flying, drinking, and chirping just fine. The injury looks really bad to me, but then again, I have never seen a cockatiel injury to have any comparisons. Ill try to upload a picture somehow but I am horrible with technology lol Aro seems to do all of the things she did before her accident but the injury obviously looks painful. The vet said not to be alarmed if the bruise eventually turns green. She said that bird bruises start to turn that color when they are starting to heal. Of course there could be possibilities of infections, which is why I have an appointment with her in about a week. Again, tons and tons of thanks to you guys willing to help!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If there is bruising, it's probably pretty sore and I would definitely try to see if you can get her some more Meloxicam to give at home.


----------



## Lina Paola (Jun 17, 2011)

Can the Meloxicam be given orally? The vet injected it. If I cant get a grip doing simple oral medications, I think an injection would be even worse for me! I called the vet and she told me to continue giving her the medication to prevent any infections that may come with the wound.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, it can be given orally. There's more than one technique for holding the bird/giving oral meds, but I like this method: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EBUWWqqEyE&feature=related (The meds demonstration starts around 1:45.) The most important thing is to try to be calm and firm with the bird. It might not feel very nice to restrain her, but it's safest for her, and she will forgive you when you get her feeling all better.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Do a search of the forum for past postings on baby aspirin. It is good for swelling and pain and you do not have to deal with doing it orally. You can phone your vet to see if using it is OK.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor birdie, I hope he feels better soon. Could you post a photo for us to see, what a bonked head can look like.


----------



## Lina Paola (Jun 17, 2011)

That method was great! Im going to try it today when its time for her meds. I just hope she wont hate me after I do it! Ill keep you updated with how Aro's head is healing. 
Here is a picture of her eating. You can kinda see her injury but my blackberry takes horrible pictures so I apologize if its not very clear!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks  I can see it now, poor birdie. I hope she heals fast.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww, poor sweetheart, that does look sore! 

When you give the meds, make sure you go from the left side of her beak toward the right (YOUR right to left if she is facing you). This will make it easier for her to swallow. I find it easiest to drop it onto the side of the beak like in that video, then hold the head so they have to open their beak and swallow it. It does take practice, and don't worry if it doesn't go perfectly the first time.

She will forgive you. Keep her with you for a bit afterward and talk to her, give her cuddles or scritches if she likes that. You might also give her a treat, so she'll learn that meds are followed by good things even if they aren't fun. 

Here's more pictures: http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/medicatingorally.php


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I fixed the link, Spike. You should be able to see it now.


----------



## Lina Paola (Jun 17, 2011)

I think I did it right this time! 
I apologize for the whole code error but I am horrible when it comes to to technology! 
I had to call my boyfriend who is part of a chameleon forum to help me! How embarrassing :blush:
But yes, its awful that such a delicate creature had to endure that type of pain  I hope she gets better soon and everything turns out fine. I just get nervous when its time to give her the meds because she squeals so much, which makes me think i'm hurting her.


----------



## Lina Paola (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh another question. 
Should I keep the medication in the fridge? I wasn't specified about how to store it and i also forgot to ask when I called today.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It probably doesn't hurt, they just like to be little drama queens about it.  I know it's tough, but try to keep in mind that the calmer you can be, the calmer your bird will be as well. Medicating them is a great skill to have, so maybe you can also try to look at this as a learning experience for the future. You did a great job getting her care so quickly, and I bet she'll be back to 100% in no time!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lina Paola said:


> Oh another question.
> Should I keep the medication in the fridge? I wasn't specified about how to store it and i also forgot to ask when I called today.


It probably wouldn't hurt, but if it doesn't say to refrigerate on the label, I doubt it matters either way. They'll usually tell you that if you need to. If you're feeling anxious about it, sticking it in the fridge should be fine.


----------



## Lina Paola (Jun 17, 2011)

I used the method you showed me! It worked really well! I think It is inevitable for some of the medicine to end up outside of her beak though. I also spoke with the vet and they informed me not to stick the medicine in the fridge. Thank you all for your help. I really do appreciate every bit of advice!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's definitely not a perfect science.  I'm glad it went better for you!


----------



## Lina Paola (Jun 17, 2011)

In the unfortunate case that some medicine does end up getting in her lungs, how can you tell that this happened? I really try to deliver the medicine to the right side of her beak but she squirms around a lot and mastered the art of hidig her beak wherever she can! I cant really hold her head either because of her injury :s


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If she aspirated, you would hear wheezing or other respiratory distress from her chest. This is not the same as if she gets it in her nose, which might cause her to snort for a while afterward, or even sneeze some liquid out her nostrils. If you hear any odd noises in her breathing following the medication, try to hold her to your ear and listen to whether it's coming from her head or her chest. 

Also, even if you can't hold her head directly, you should be able to control her head movements by grasping just below her jaw bones with your thumb and forefinger. Be careful not to do this too hard, of course, but you can be firm about it.


----------



## Lina Paola (Jun 17, 2011)

:s oh god.... So much to worry about. Just when i though i kinda had the medicine feeding done properly, i have to worry about getting medicine in her lungs!? Greeeeeat:wacko:


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Does it sound like she's wheezing? The good news is that it's not as easy to aspirate an adult as a baby, and she's already on antibiotics, so that should help some as well.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

Awww poor little baby. I hope she starts to feel better really fast and good luck with the medication I also have a really hard time restraining my bird.


----------



## Lina Paola (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, she's sleeping now in her cage, covered by a thin blanket. Ill check her breathing tomorrow to see of any signs of wheezing. Oh, my vet called me and told me that if she is very sleepy or in a tired mood, to stop by the vet and she'll give me more pain medication, like you said! Aro probably was tired today because she had a rough day yesterday and today. I hope its nothing serious though.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She has to heal, so she'll need more sleep. The fact that she's eating is a good sign.

If you didn't notice distress after you gave her the meds, I doubt you aspirated her. Try to take a deep breath and get some rest. You're doing a good job.


----------



## Lina Paola (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you so much!  Your help is really comforting


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

This link has info in regards to aspiration. it deals with what to do if you aspirate a baby while hand-feeding, *but* with an adult there is the same risk, but fast action (birdie CPR) can save a bird: http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=19342

Is there any other animals in the household?....or was a ceiling fan on? The injury looks like more than a simple crash into something caused it.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I know it's terrible when they're not feeling well, but you're doing all the right things. Please do keep us updated!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, poor baby! I hope she recovers soon. That looks painful!
Enigma, thanks for that link. I am going to try that method with Zoey, I am so afraid I am going to hurt her since she struggles. I also had no idea about the right to left side thing!
Phoebe takes her metacam like a champ with no problem!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The correct way to do it is with the syringe pointing from THEIR left toward THEIR right. (Emphasis because I know it's confusing.) So if the bird is facing you, you would be holding the syringe in YOUR right hand. Which, incidentally, sucks if you're left handed. That's partly why I prefer to drop it in the side of the beak, because I feel like I don't need to control the syringe as well. Also, I tend to think that if they are taking it in and swallowing, there's less risk of aspiration than if you are forcing the syringe into their mouth. Keep in mind that's only my opinion, but it makes me feel safer about it.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

By the way, I've had birds for eighteen years, but I never really got good at giving meds until last summer when I had a stretch of one bird and then the other on meds for a total of about four months. Really the only way to get good is to practice, but it's a great skill to have when you get to the point where you feel confident about it.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Ah, thanks for clearing that up. Yep, it will be akward for this leftie, but I'll manage. I think it will be a lot safer


----------



## Lina Paola (Jun 17, 2011)

Srtiels: Thank you for the link! I never thought that kind of CPR would help! And yes, I have a small shitzu who is absolutely petrified of Aro. I really don't think it could have been her. I spoke with two vets and they also said that it looked like a crash into something. I do have ceiling fans but they are never on and they are in places where she would never go to. I have a ceiling lamp which she always kinda bumps into, which I think was where she got hit. Her feathers from her head were directly below that lamp so Im pretty sure it was that lamp. 

JaimeS: I definitely know what you mean! Aro has tantrums when its time for her medication, so I am petrified of hurting her, especially with her injured little head. But its only been the second time I do it, so I understand why she is so afraid. Who isn't afraid of what they don't recognize, right? 

Enigma: I REALLY REALLY try focusing on "from the left to the right" thing but when its time to actually put it into practice, my mind goes absolutely blank! Like I literally repeat "left to right, left to right, left to right!" before I deliver the meds but then......It doesn't happen lol


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Kirk always shook his head after he'd get his meds so he would get a mess everywhere and we'd have to readminister since he spit it all out. We ended up having to hold his head steady until he swallowed it all. Then with Krissi she gets all broody when I try to give her anything with a syringe...even if I don't touch her back she just gets excited just with my hand hovering. Both of them have tried to avoid medicine time during their treatment period. The poor birdies are like children and cough syrup.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Lina, it does get easier with practice. I tried this method this morning and it went better, I didn't feel like I was force feeding Zoey the meds. I did it from her left but had to work at it since it was really backward for me lol! By the time our tiels are better we may be pros 

Bailey, they really are like kids, aren't they. Zoey learned really fast what the syringe means and now tries to run away when she sees it


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Lina, it does get easier with practice. I tried this method this morning and it went better, I didn't feel like I was force feeding Zoey the meds. I did it from her left but had to work at it since it was really backward for me lol! By the time our tiels are better we may be pros


Yeah, it is hard. I find that at least with my birds, if I put the meds on the corner of the beak, they reflexively have to open their beak and ingest it. You do have to continue to hold the head for a bit afterward to make sure they swallow it and don't just shake it back out.


----------



## Lina Paola (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey guys! Thank you for all of your help! Aro is looking a lot better and JaimeS, you are definitely right, with practice I am getting better! I am much more confident when its time to give her medication. She tends to shake her head afterwards too but i'll hold her head next time! Thank you guys!


----------

